# Neos Red Dot Sight



## 67stang (Nov 26, 2008)

Where can I get a good red dot sight for my wife's Neos? I just bought it and can't wait to go to the range...Also, what fires the best out of this pistol? Remington Goldens are cheapest but does the Neos like them? Thanks for your input...


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a Tasco on my Beretta 87T and it's pleanty good enough. They're $30 on opticsplanet.com

http://www.opticsplanet.net/tasco-1x30-reddot.html


----------



## H&K-nut (Jan 21, 2007)

this is what I use...
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601594&hasJS=true

$24 and the silver matches


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I put a cheap Simmons reddot on our Neos, and it works just fine. It is a 30mm diameter, which we like better than the ones that clamp into 1" rings. I think that any reddot from the well-known manufacturers will do just fine, so I wouldn't spend a bunch of money on one for a .22 (obviously...).

Our Neos is a bit picky with ammo. It likes the higher-powered stuff like CCI Mini-Mags (both regular and HP), Aguila SuperExtra, Federal Starfire, and Winchester SuperX Super Speed RN in the red plastic box.

It does not like either of the Remington bulk boxes or the Thunderbolts, nor does it like the really, and I mean really cheap Winchester Xpert.


----------



## M4Eagle (Nov 6, 2015)

A tru Glo red/green dot optical with 4 reticles has me shooting easy one inch groups at 50 to 75 yards without much effort. Fantastic optic for less than $80


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

67stang said:


> Where can I get a good red dot sight for my wife's Neos? I just bought it and can't wait to go to the range...Also, what fires the best out of this pistol? Remington Goldens are cheapest but does the Neos like them? Thanks for your input...


The only issue I have had with my Neos, and the Remy rounds, is that the Golden Bullets tend to have crappy primers...they shoot great other than the occasional "click" instead of a "bang". BTW, I have a Barska Reflex on mine, but at times I find that I shoot more consistently with the irons. I tend to spend too much time "chasing the dot", and shoot worse with it...unless I use some kind of rest, then it is more accurate.


----------



## afrascione (Feb 10, 2017)

hello m4 eagle will the tru glo you're talking about fit a neos?


----------

